# Best puppy food for sensitive tummies ??



## cc-marley (Oct 4, 2010)

Our pup was fed on pedagree with the breeder which was seriously not agreeing with him and we took him off and fed him on the vets science plan again didnt agree and ended up on perscription food which was simply chicken and rice and nothing more vets drew a blank on what to feed him as they only advised what they sold. 

We actually had a great woman help us at pets at home who reccomended James Wellbeloved fish flavour puppy dry biscuits which he loved and totally dried up his diarrhea. 

After a few days away hes back to diarrhea and the fish doesnt seem to be working anymore. 

He loves his food and we feed him 3 times a day its gone in seconds but we cant feed him any treats or left overs what so ever or it gives us water out the other end, so were stuck with fish biscuits and use these for training as well. 

Were not to be honest clued up on the best brands etc my old dalmatian we used to feed on faw diet but not sure if thats advisable for a sensitive puppy. 

Are there better foods out there? are we giving him everything he needs? 
(I cant help feeling if it were me id be very bored eating the same thing constantly or does this do dogs good ?)

The vet seem to advise against wet food but if im honest i dont know why?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

cc-marley said:


> Our pup was fed on pedagree with the breeder which was seriously not agreeing with him and we took him off and fed him on the vets science plan again didnt agree and ended up on perscription food which was simply chicken and rice and nothing more vets drew a blank on what to feed him as they only advised what they sold.
> 
> We actually had a great woman help us at pets at home who reccomended James Wellbeloved fish flavour puppy dry biscuits which he loved and totally dried up his diarrhea.
> 
> ...


Raw would be the absolute best for a sensitive tum. That way there's absolutely zero things in the food that are known to cause allergies and sensitivities. I know some dogs don't do well on chicken, but again, if raw fed it's easy enough to leave out the chicken.

If you're confident with raw, I'd say feed that.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Arden grange salmon and rice is good for sensitive tums and they also do a specific one for sensitivities to foods i think its pork and potato


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have found something that works, I would stick with that, at least until your puppy is full grown and has the constitution to hand a little experimentation with food


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

We are going through the same thing at the moment and have been down the prescription diet thing too. 

We have gone right back to the start with Izzy and have her now on 4 small meals a day( she is not yet up to the recommended feeding amount as we are making it a very gradual process) of Burns high energy Lamb and I am putting a bit of pasta in too just to bulk it up a wee bit. I think her tummy is sensitive to chicken based food or wheat but so far (fingers crossed) we are getting good results with the Burns.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Callie said:


> We are going through the same thing at the moment and have been down the prescription diet thing too.
> 
> We have gone right back to the start with Izzy and have her now on 4 small meals a day( she is not yet up to the recommended feeding amount as we are making it a very gradual process) of Burns high energy Lamb and I am putting a bit of pasta in too just to bulk it up a wee bit. I think her tummy is sensitive to chicken based food or wheat but so far (fingers crossed) we are getting good results with the Burns.


If you're trying to exclude wheat, you can't feed pasta. It's made from a type of wheat.


----------

